# Será este o regresso?



## *Dave* (4 Ago 2009 às 21:57)

Olá a todos!

Provavelmente alguns não me conhecem, outros já nem se lembram de mim, pois de facto estive muito tempo ausente.

As razões desta ausência tão longa, até para mim são "meio desconhecidas".

Aqui fiz boas amizades, que ainda duram e é por eles que estou a tentar um regresso.

Provavelmente a falta de tempo (entretanto comecei a moderar um fórum etc...) impediu-me de regressar, se bem que não se tratou apenas de um factor, mas de vários factores, como a perda de todo o material (registos etc..) estação danificada (sensor) e de certeza ainda havia mais "factores" a acrescentar.

No fundo ainda tenho a paixão por esta ciência e tudo o que fiz neste fórum (assim como toda a sabedoria que adquiri) não me sai da memória.
De certa forma, todos os dias me lembrava desta comunidade, mas de repente, começou a aparecer o "fantasma" do regresso. Algo que me atormentou, pois perdi muitas coisas e agora vou andar aqui uns tempos à toa até entrar novamente no "sistema".

Também surgiu nestes tempos mais uma paixão que cresceu comigo. O gosto pela electrotecnia.
Como podem imaginar, o gosto por várias matérias, faz com que não consigamos aprofundar nenhuma.
Mas agora consegui juntar o "útil ao agradável"... juntar estas duas paixões! Electrotecnia com meteorologia, não pode dar coisa má!


Ultrapassando estas barreiras (se é que lhe posso chamar isso) faz com que regresse a esta casa que sempre me tratou bem e não havia uma razão suficientemente forte para continuar longe daqui!

Promessas, não posso fazer, mas vou tentar dar aqui também o meu contributo, talvez não com a intensidade de há uns tempos atrás, mas é melhor do que nada.

Uma vez mais agradeço aos bons amigos que aqui fiz, em especial ao André (pela confiança que depositou em mim), ao Gil, ao Daniel (o Vilão ), ao Mário (o primeiro contacto por msn), ao Vitamos, ao Herculano, ao João Soares e a mais uns quantos me me devo estar a esquecer .


Um abraço a todos!


----------



## *Dave* (4 Ago 2009 às 22:05)

Para começar já e deixando-me de "porras" (como dizem os antigos), vou tratar já de encomendar um novo sensor para a estação.

Este só funciona a temperatura.

Vou utiliza-lo na mesma para aquelas invernadas que vale a pena colocar um sensor num outro sitio (só para curiosidade).


Abraço!!


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 09:50)

*Dave* disse:


> Para começar já e deixando-me de "porras" (como dizem os antigos), vou tratar já de encomendar um novo sensor para a estação.
> 
> Este só funciona a temperatura.
> 
> ...



Espero que não te lembres de voltar a fugir 

É bom ter-te de novo por aqui! E com certeza vê lá do sensor, mas... O MeteoPT não é só a partilha de registos. Por diversos motivos membros extremamente participativos e com um contributo fantástico para este fórum não têm registos que possam partilhar em termos das condições actuais do seu local... Contudo não deixam de manifestar a sua paixão e dar o seu melhor contributo!

E acho bem que te dediques a outras paixões também  A vida não é só a meteorologia! É importante e até é bom para esta casa que as pessoas tenham mais interesses, que não fiquem obstinados numa única paixão! Que vejam isto como um simples gosto que nos une a todos!

Por isso e mais alguma coisa, ou por coisa nenhuma... Simplesmente bem vindo de novo a esta tua casa!!

Que é como quem diz:  "Vai dizendo coisas, pah!!"


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2009 às 11:28)

vitamos disse:


> Que é como quem diz:  "Vai dizendo coisas, pah!!"



 Vou tentar .

Tenho até aqui um monte de coisas que gostava de partilhar... vou ver se com tempo começo a colocar.


Abraço


----------



## mocha (5 Ago 2009 às 17:28)

Seja bem vindo de volta, nada de desculpas para desaparecer do forum .
Tambem tenho andado um pouco ausente devido a varios factores, a minha estação tambem deu o berro, mas de vez em quando venho participar
De certeza que vais voltar a velha forma, isto é como andar de bicicleta 
E tá a partilhar s.f.f


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2009 às 17:35)

Sê _re-bem-vindo_, *Dave*!!

Um abraço!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2009 às 17:40)

Obrigado a todos .

Já recebi um mail (escrito em alemão ) a dizer que dentro de 8 dias, mais ou menos, irei receber o sensor.

Agora é só esperar... enquanto vem e não vem, vou preparando as coisas (sitio, fixação, etc..) .


Abraço


----------



## Fil (5 Ago 2009 às 21:09)

Sê bem-vindo de novo! Por acaso notei a tua falta lá no seguimento interior, achei que fosse devido a férias prolongadas ou à típica "hibernação" de verão.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2009 às 22:29)

Obrigado Fil.

Por acaso, não tinha razões para fazer essa tal "hibernação" porque no que toca a extremos de temperatura, aqui chego algumas vezes aos 42ºC (como aconteceu no ano passado, mas como ainda usava a la crosse não ficou registado).

Este ano ainda não veio nenhum dia de verdadeiro calor. Há uns anos, nem se podia andar na rua, o ar ardia na garganta...

Vamos lá ver como vai ser este resto de Verão....



Abraço


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2009 às 13:04)

Ah! Cá está o Dave!
Cheguei a pensar que tinhas ido de viagem de finalistas e tinhas encalhado por lá! 

E ainda bem que o sensor já tem data de chegada.
Estava a ver que tinha de te enviar uma nova estação Lidl! 

Sempre que precisares, é só pedires auxílio!


----------



## *Dave* (6 Ago 2009 às 14:32)

AnDré disse:


> Estava a ver que tinha de te enviar uma nova estação Lidl!
> 
> Sempre que precisares, é só pedires auxílio!





Não digas nem tenhas pensamentos maliciosos acerca das estações do LIDL  isto é uma máquina!!

Já vais ver a maravilha que eu vou fazer com o sensor que vai vir.
Uma protecção para o sensor com entrada forçada de ar...

Vou colocar para todos verem .


EDIT: cá está o circuito em que andava a trabalhar   clique AQUI


Abraço


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2009 às 00:34)

Estava a ver que tinhas desaparecido! LOL
Bem vindo de novo e toca a postar dados sobre essa terra infelizmente desconhecida mas maravilhosa que é Idanha-a-Nova!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:28)

Sê bem vindo de novo...


----------



## *Dave* (8 Ago 2009 às 18:52)

Obrigado a ambos .


Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2009 às 19:51)

Eu, por acaso, estranhei porque desapareceste até no msn, nunca mais melgaste-me nem nada  , eu até pensei que tinhas feito curto-circuito e tudo.

Sê bem-vindo de volta, Dave e nada de melgar-me no msn.


----------

